# **** Better Than An Ax ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Winter time is come'in--- Fired up the old MW logsplitter to knock out this years firewood.

Only 14 more cords to go.lol.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on Cat, it was one of my best investments also, mine can go to vertical for the real big stuff.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That'll keep you out of trouble for a day or two.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

only 14.......like YD said, your going to be busy.......


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

You better get busy predator season is coming !!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's the way to get 'er done. I only have to split stuff for the garage but even that takes quite a bit. Still doing it by hand. Too cheap and still too fit.

Been hauling wood from some low areas that I would not be able to reach at times, because of water levels. This pile doesn't get split; just have to slice 'em up with the saw to fit through the door of the outdoor furnace and I have to be able to lift them, too.

Just started the 8-month fire this week.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Wish I had some of those hard wood trees you folks have grow'in up north to hoist onto the mill.

awprint:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I no longer have a woodstove. and can't say I really miss swingin an ax.but on the other hand , busting through a round in one swing was kinda satisfying

doan ax ,doan tell!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

All I have to say is : glad you guys are doing all that work, lol


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Lots of the stuff on the pile is ash - a good hardwood but all killed by the emerald ash borer, which is spreading across the region.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I had a good Bit Left from last year so All I need is a Lil Green wood to go with the Cured Wood and I will be Good! Not much as Satisfying as a good Days Work!

I've Been Building New Fence all Week Trying to Keep the Cows in the Pasture! That's Been Fun in this Subtropical SW MS Forest of Saw Briars and Hedge Bushes!!!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Hope you get your 14 cords done before the snow flies. Worst I had to do was 8 cords when I had the wood burner in the old house.


----------

